# Achat / revente



## Maikymousse (15 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous j'ai une petite idée et vous demande votre avis 

Je pense acheter 2 ou 3 iPhone 8 en revendre 2 plus cher en profitant de la rupture de stock faire une plus valus et du coup ne pas payer mon iPhone 8

Qu'en pensez vous ? 

Merci


----------



## jean512 (17 Septembre 2017)

super bonne idée, vu que les stock de 8 sont plein tu va te retrouver avec 3 iPhone 8 à revendre 200 euros moins chère donc au final tu fera -600€ de bénéfices xD

VAS Y !!!


----------



## Maikymousse (18 Septembre 2017)

Et pour le X ?


----------



## robertodino (18 Septembre 2017)

Pour le X il manque l'Y pour faire réellement des bénéfices ...


----------



## NestorK (18 Septembre 2017)

Il est sérieux ce topic ?


----------



## robertodino (18 Septembre 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Il est sérieux ce topic ?



L'Op n'a pas du comprendre que sur MacG on aime pas trop cette pratique d'achat/revente [emoji23]


----------



## Maikymousse (18 Septembre 2017)

Effectivement je ne savais pas je m'excuse et vous demande de fermer ce topic


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2017)

Moi ca ne me dérangerait pas qu'un arnaqueur en herbe se retrouve avec 3 iPhones 8 invendables sur les bras... [emoji42]


----------

